# old polaroid



## sabenemmons (Feb 4, 2005)

i just got a very old polaroid camera, the billows (sp) are in perfect shape, and the camera still has the owners manuel and everything. Looks like it was never used. I think it says something like A 1 on it just looking for some info on if this was a good find
saben


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2005)

Does it look at all like this?   Could be an old 110A, which can be fabulous cameras to shoot 4x5 sheet film in, with slight moderations.   We have one with a Rodenstock lens and get briar sharp images.   

http://homepages.ihug.com.au/~razzle/Polaroid/polaroid.html


----------



## terri (Feb 4, 2005)

What a beauty!       I'm such a sucker for these great old Polaroids.    :heart:   

Here's someone's blog notes on one:

http://anthony.ianniciello.net/blog/archives/000127.html

Sounds like it's usable.   Do some research and have fun with it!    :thumbup:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2005)

If it's a 195 or a 180 you have just hit jackpot! They have some great lenses on, the Tominon (made in Japan) is a great lens, albeit won't cover 4x5 without stopping down. That is if you want to take the lens from the Poly and set it in a lensboard for a 4x5.  Other than that, if it's a 180 you can make a decent amount of money if you try to sell it.


----------

